# Forum Argomenti di discussione Le utilità del Commercialista telematico  Servizio risposte a quesiti

## nadia

Dato il grande successo del servizio di risposte a quesiti, risposte scritte, dettagliate, approfondite, abbiamo incrementato il gruppo di esperti che si occupano delle risposte, autori molto noti in Italia, vedi:  quesiti2-CT
***
Come funziona il servizio?
L'utente ci invia il suo quesito e noi lo giriamo all'esperto del settore che ci invia il suo preventivo per il parere.
Giriamo il preventivo all'utente che se vorrà procedere dovrà effettuare il pagamento.
Ricevuto il pagamento, nel giro di due-tre giorni lavorativi, viene elaborato ed inviato il parere

----------


## roby

ottimo successo dell'iniziativa! servizio evidentemente molto gradito, molto apprezzato...

----------

